#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Wie Morphium das Gehirn verändert ? Sucht ein erlerntes Verhalten? >

## aerzteblatt.de

Providence - Schon eine einzige Morphin-Gabe greift im Gehirn in fundamentale Lernprozesse ein. Die Droge löst bestimme Bremsen im Gehirn, die normalerweise das Belohnungssystem im Zaum halten, dessen vermehrte Aktivität als Auslöser der Drogensucht ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

